# How much would you pay for a lurcher pup?



## RuthnMeg (18 June 2010)

Pup is 8 weeks,  Deerhound x Greyhound x Collie x Whippet Brindle bitch... could end up with slightly long coat, but hoping it will stay a smooth coat!
Iam hoping to haggle the price down a bit, although can kinda see where the owner is coming from. Pup has been de-flea'd and wormed.
Ideas please!!


----------



## Vizslak (18 June 2010)

token 50 quid max, maybe up to a hundred if good working lines and you wanted to work it. No more certainly, you are only encouraging BYBing if so.


----------



## RuthnMeg (18 June 2010)

Ummm, say your £50 quadrupled - that too much??!! - and iam being serious!!!


----------



## Vizslak (18 June 2010)

Yes way way way to much! It's a mongrel at the end of the day. Worming and de fleaing doesnt cost much, they are being greedy and irresponsible. If they give a fig for the pup and not just the money they will let it go to a good home for a token sum. And you can tell them I said so!


----------



## CAYLA (18 June 2010)

I would pay........Nil, cos I get them for free, have you checked out your local rescues? or do you want it for a specific pupose...hunting maybe


----------



## Ranyhyn (18 June 2010)

Nothing! They are ten a penny in my local rescue (that said the rescue charges £170...) LOL might have just talked myself right out of that!!


----------



## CAYLA (18 June 2010)

As a comparison, we charge £120 donation for a lurcher, chipped, insured, vaccinated and neutered, also flead and wormed
Infact walter the lurcher pup thrown from car is the next one to go in about 10 mins


----------



## BigRed (18 June 2010)

Lurchers are fashionable mongrels.  That said, most of them are being bred on purpose now and if the owner of the bitch used a KC reg dog, they will have paid a stud fee.  I paid £150 for my lurcher puppy last year.  It was an accidental breeding and my friend owned the bitch (KC whippet).  They were well fed, wormed and extremely well socialised.   All puppies cost money to feed and this litter will be big puppies.

I know Cayla has strong feelings about puppy breeding, but I think asking a reasonable price for a puppy deters a lot of wasters from taking puppies on a whim.  A Deerhound/Greyhound mix could end up being very big and will be capable of bringing down deer, so be careful if you don't have experience of lurchers/running dogs.

As for taking a lurcher from a rescue centre, you need to be uber careful there, because when I looked recently they were all bull crosses, which are not real lurchers in my view.  Running dogs that have been "damaged" by a previous bad owner can be a nightmare to own because some of them are VERY unreliable off the lead and almost impossible to retrain.


----------



## BBH (18 June 2010)

Lurcher pups on NFED are £245 I think, little black n white ones.


----------



## Maesfen (18 June 2010)

I have to agree with Tracey1 on this one.  Some lurcher lines are highly prized and sought after; you won't get those for peanuts and they'll be going to decent homes who will cherish them throughout rather than let them go to any Tom, Dick or Harry which are the types that usually find themselves in rescue at some time or other especially if they are at chicken feed cost to any takers.  That is a generalization on either side BTW!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (18 June 2010)

Prices vary.  I've paid from as little as £50 up to £250 for my lot.   There are some lines  bred - mention no names- that some people rave about, but they don't do a lot for me personally.  If you want to work the dog, check the parents ability.  Some lurchers are without the chase & despatch instinct! My most successful lurcher in the ring cost £50.00 from some twerps who bred on a whim who lived in squalor.  You never can tell with lurchers.   Good luck


----------



## CAYLA (18 June 2010)

I agree re price if they are well bred and for a purpose, thats why I asked if it was for working or pet? my OH has had lurchers all his life and has paid good money in the past for a specific type to work, he no longer does that, but he was equally suprised by the lurchers we get the rescue in and there quality, inc of course my bootiful shaggy lurcher
So no issues from me, as long as they are not skanks breeding what whatever they can.


----------



## RuthnMeg (18 June 2010)

Purpose for pet only.
I have really really wanted to get a lurcher from GRWE, they have been very kind to me. Several have fitted the bill well, but their foster careers have kept them (and who can blame them). Another was lovely, but was in a foster home in kent - too far for me.
My OH now states he wants something with Collie in, so its inteligant enough to be trained 'his way' - ie, 'beg' and 'roll over'!!! Poor Ebby (out current Whipadore) doesn't understand those commands and goes all shy!
I grew up with Whippets (and labs) so I have a experience of ''sight hounds''. 
I quite like the mix of these particualr pups, and am awaiting a photo. If I think I can justify the amount, then I will have to see them next week (and get sucked right in no doubt!)
I just don't want to pay £250+ for a bitch pup, who is 'only' a mongeral. I had hoped that £150 is the limit and I really want to stick to it!! Arhhhh


----------



## CAYLA (18 June 2010)

Have you looked on lurcher link?


----------



## Jennypenny (18 June 2010)

I have a lurcher type dog, I got him from a rescue and paid a £120 adoption fee. TO ME HE IS PRICELESS ;0) 

I have seen lurcher pups advertised locally and they are £75.00 which I feel is a fair price.


----------



## Brownmare (18 June 2010)

I've got a rescued lurcher and ended up paying 120 donation plus 50 castration. (he was too young to be done by the rescue at the time but it was a condition of adoption)


----------



## FestiveSpirit (18 June 2010)

I've said it before.... £125 donation fee to GRWE for a chipped, neutered, socialised, cat-friendly (if required), child-friendly (if required) sweetheart 

I have had a lurcher from a puppy (collie father, deerhound x greyhound mother) and he was a bloody nightmare   Yes, stunning looking, but as thick as two short planks with no aptitude for learning anything


----------



## Vizslak (18 June 2010)

Haha thats a good point actually Gazey, thinking back all mine with collie in have been as thick as sh!te! Good workers, but thick as you like! The ones with no collie have been much smarter...how odd!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (18 June 2010)

I couldnt resist a gratuitous lurcher photo here 







The litter were fantastic, half of them were fawn and looked just like mum, the other half were slate greys and collie-imitations just like dad   It reminded me so much of Lady and the Tramp 

Dumbest dog I have ever known though


----------



## Vizslak (18 June 2010)

I wonder if one I had was the same litter, was very similar, and very dumb too! He was called blondie  I'll dig out a pic! He was deerhound/greyhoundxcollie/greyhound. and huggggggeeee!


----------



## Vizslak (18 June 2010)

I only have 2 or 3 rubbish pics of him on the comp, most of the pics I have are proper prints, obviously he was pre digital camera, i think the few I have must have been taken on an old phone. Heres the best of them.





He was a striking dog and an amazing worker.


----------



## GinaGem (18 June 2010)

My two came from lurcher link - can highly recommend them.


----------



## alcraw (18 June 2010)

I'd never buy a lurcher pup from a breeder. There are so many in rescues, there's no way I could justify it.

I've got two, both rescues, both priceless. My greyhound x JRT is as clever as they come (although does have a JRT attitude of big dog in a (not so) small body!!).


----------



## FestiveSpirit (18 June 2010)

alcraw said:



			I'd never buy a lurcher pup from a breeder. There are so many in rescues, there's no way I could justify it.

I've got two, both rescues, both priceless. My greyhound x JRT is as clever as they come (although does have a JRT attitude of big dog in a (not so) small body!!).
		
Click to expand...

Oh you must post pics, I just cannot imagine a greyhound x JRT


----------



## RuthnMeg (18 June 2010)

Here is what I have been sent ... what do you think?
















I love the colour!! Still can't justify the price TBH, so unless a HUGE reduction in price, I think Iam going to have to say no!   I also 'think' they will get quite big? Bigger than a whippet thats for sure!


----------



## Vizslak (18 June 2010)

Hmmmm, ummmmm, what cross did you say they were? They are cute, very cute, but not very, well, lurchery!


----------



## RuthnMeg (18 June 2010)

Deerhound x greyhound x whippet x collie?!! Its a four way tie!! lol


----------



## Vizslak (18 June 2010)

They look similar to lurcher pups I've seen/known with bull in the cross, the four way tie listed is a fairly common 2nd cross in varying combinations but they don't in my experience lok alot like these pups! How old are they in the pics? They have alot of bone to them and aren't very leggy. They also have rather large folded ears for lurchers! Although obviously they are lurchers as mum is I would just be inclined to debate what dad was! Cayla has probably seen many many more lurchy pups than me though, I'm sure she will say I'm being pedantic!   I wouldn't pick them to work though.


----------



## CAYLA (18 June 2010)

Did they say what X the mother was? she does not look like either of those crosses mentioned as in a deerhound greyhound or a whippet x collie? or am I understanding wrong it's possible

Here is some of our lovely shaggies we had in





And my handsome shaggy boy


----------



## CAYLA (18 June 2010)

Here is a one with his bedlington bells


----------



## Vizslak (18 June 2010)

I could believe mum was a collie whip cayla, don't you think she looks like one? I think she is pretty typey of that cross


----------



## CAYLA (18 June 2010)

Nope, I would expect it to be hairier and smaller, with a bit more colour esp if straight x, unless it was a smooth coated colli but I still dont think it's a straight X of either of those.


----------



## Vizslak (19 June 2010)

she doesnt look very big though, the pups look pretty huge! I have known a couple of collie x whips that look alot like her tbh. I still dont think the pups are the cross stated though!


----------



## CAYLA (19 June 2010)

Well im no lurcher expert to be fair, I get all my info from OH, but I would not think it was a straight X.


----------



## Vizslak (19 June 2010)

ok we will agree to disagree on mum   do you agree on the pups though?


----------



## Ravenwood (19 June 2010)

Hmmmm - going against the grain here as I have no experience of luchers whatsoever!

But - we paid well over the odds for an unregistered collie recently.  But, I was very happy to pay that amount because I was able to see both the sire and dam, the pup had been raised in an exceptionally good environement, the breeders were very nice people etc etc.

I think that, at the end of the day, whether you pay a hundred or so over the normal price is neither here nor there if the pup have been bred well, looked after etc.  Christ I have dogs who came to me riddled in fleas, thrown up what looked like a plate of spaghetti they were so worm riddled.

If you are going to get a pup and have it for the next 15 years or so - I really don't think how much you pay for it makes much difference.


----------



## soloabe (19 June 2010)

I would pay nothing to line the pockets of another irresposible breeder when there are hundreds in recues all over the place.


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 June 2010)

Don't know a lot about lurchers, there were 2 litters in our paper last night, bull x greyhound £50 , and collie x greyhound ex a KC whippet  for £140 bitches £100 dogs (never understood why people charge different prices for the sexes).  However I do think the bitch in the pics looks very fed up, I usually have my pups totally weaned by around 6 weeks, bitch still plays with them but they do not suckle.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (19 June 2010)

Two of mine - same breeding, different litters.













What height is the bitch?


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 June 2010)

i paid £160 for my lurcher, 6 years ago and didnt realise she came from working stock and i only wanted a pet.  she is a pain as she will go off hunting everyso often and i have to be very careful where i walk her off lead.  my previous lurcher was border collie/whippet/bedlington and both parents were just pets, she was extremely obedient and easy to train. never had a hunting problem although did still chase rabbits,squirrels etc but came immediately i called. i agree with the others, they dont look quite as i would have expected from that cross..   there are loads of lurchers in rescues just waiting for you!!!!!!:


----------



## Luci07 (19 June 2010)

In defense of the costs of getting a dog from a rescue - £120 etc. You are forgetting that the rescues are completely dependant on funding and need to take into account the costs of the actual kennels -(cost per day), neutering and injections plus medical bills for whatever else the dog comes in with. Rescues are overrun with staffies and lurchers and a reputable rescue will assess the dog properly and be able to say if it is good with children/other dogs etc. I would not buy a puppy for the reason stated above - rescues are overun and I would not put money into someones pocket who was breeding for financial reasons only. If the dogs were that special, the puppies would have already been spoken for. For anyone who thinks that rescues take too much money I suggest you read the rescueremedies.org rescue diary - and see how they struggle with all their bills and where the money goes to. I appreciate there is a difference for certain pedigree dogs where there aren't that many around but for staffies and lurchers,... please think again and give a rescue dog a chance. A very VERY large number from these breeds don't make it past the 7 day put down rule at the pound...


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (19 June 2010)

In defense of buying from an established breeder, some have been in the lurcher game a long time & just like pedigree dogs, they have bred from proven lines.  If you want to show successfully, then conformation is as important  just like in pedigree showing.  If you want to work them, then again from proven stock.  I agree that there are far too many lurchers languishing in rescues having been bred & dumped, either because they don't sell or aren't successful at working, by bell-ends who couldn't care less.

I realise lurchers are mongrels essentially, but for people who show or work them, there lineage is a very important factor, just as it is for pedigree peeps.


----------



## Bosworth (19 June 2010)

I bought my lurcher from a breeder - he is a pest controller and breeds working lurchers. I paid £200 for her. I looked in rescue, was told I needed to build a 6 ft fence around my house (32 acres it could cost me a fortune!) got totally screwed by one rescue who took my deposit and sold my pup to someone else who offered more money. I also am very wary of some lurcher mixes, I hate the bullX who on earth would mix something with a kill instinct like  a bull and mix it with the speed of a greyhound- that is a serious killing machine. I already have a lurcher rescue and I love him to bits - but - he came with some serious mental issues caused before he was 5 months old which have proved very difficult to loose.,
My dog is a known quantity - a first cross bedlington whippet. I knew what I was getting












 and to be honest she has been worth every penny I paid, her nature is fantastic, and she is a phenomenal hunter


----------



## jack9 (19 June 2010)

probably £50 tops to cover costs....

to buy one though you are encouraging BYB's.......

they are crosses. good lines or not.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (19 June 2010)

BS your lurchers are stunning, so is yours Bosworth but I have said that before  

TBH I wouldnt rate the lurcher pups at all, mum looks quite poor to me and I dont think the pups would be what I was looking for personally....


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (19 June 2010)

jack9 said:



			probably £50 tops to cover costs....

to buy one though you are encouraging BYB's.......

*There are plenty of BYBs  breeding so called pedigree dogs* *Does that mean anyone who purchases a pedigree pup encourages BYB?*


they are crosses. good lines or not.
		
Click to expand...

*Good lines = good health, good conformation & ability to work if  so desired.*


----------



## Luci07 (19 June 2010)

jack9 said:



			probably £50 tops to cover costs....

to buy one though you are encouraging BYB's.......

they are crosses. good lines or not.
		
Click to expand...


Not a chance. Go and work out what costs rescues have...neutering alone is well over the £100 mark..

I agree if you are buying a working or show dog, then that would be different but if you are looking for a pet, then why not give a rescue a chance? and name and shame if you find a bad one but also praise the ones that do a good job!. I am well aware that there are some rescues which go overboard and almost seem to be living in doo la la land in terms of what people can reasonably offer, but equally, there are good responsible rescues who really try to match the dog to the person and to take the entire picture into account. Theoretically I am not a good home as I work full time. On the other hand, I know staffies, have a dog walker, and mine get to go out first thing and the yard in the evening - when I do work from home my dogs still take themselves to bed in the morning!. I just find it heartbreaking when you get involved and see just the volume of dogs thrown away.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (20 June 2010)

i woudnt pay much (£50 tops) for  lurcher. (mongrel) but i have tried to get a rescue (£170) have reservered 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but sadly i do not fit the bill! a nice rural home soneone here 24/7 but i do not have a fenced garden????????????????????????????? WTF? so i will have to buy my dog encouraging puppy farming and indescriminate breeding! the rescues are singing from the wong hymm sheet!


----------



## soloabe (20 June 2010)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			i woudnt pay much (£50 tops) for  lurcher. (mongrel) but i have tried to get a rescue (£170) have reservered 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but sadly i do not fit the bill! a nice rural home soneone here 24/7 but i do not have a fenced garden????????????????????????????? WTF? so i will have to buy my dog encouraging puppy farming and indescriminate breeding! the rescues are singing from the wong hymm sheet!
		
Click to expand...

No you don't. You can be responsible about it and look for responsible breeders who do all the appropriate health tests ect.

And have you tried more than one rescue? there are at least 3 lurcher rescues in the Uk that i know of. and our very own cayla!


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 June 2010)

katielou_houston said:



			No you don't. You can be responsible about it and look for responsible breeders who do all the appropriate health tests ect.

You beat me to it, buying a puppy does not necessarily mean you are encouraging puppy farmers.  Whilst I would always encourage people to consider a rescue, sometimes people are unable to get one(I do agree that sometimes their criteria is crazy) so doing lots of research and finding a responsible breeding is the sensible way to go.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinkerbee (20 June 2010)

Fifty quid tops. That's what I'd pay for any average mutt pup. Although I wouldn't pay anything for those pups, no offence but the mother looks just like the sort you see roaming the streets in Sri Lanka. It looks a bad photo, granted, but still not a good sort.


----------



## RuthnMeg (20 June 2010)

Sadly these pups are too expensive, and to be honest I was hoping to rehome a rescue. (They also look massive for 8-9 week pups). Only that these guys were advertised in my local paper did I ring up and enquire about them.
I've passed a home check from the GRWE and can offer a fab home. Major trouble is the fact that both my kids are under 8 and that puts alot of people off willing to accept me as a new owner. I know that MOST lurchers are very good with kids, but some rescue sites (and well done to them) can't risk it if they think there may be an issue.
On the other hand, my OH doesn't want a ''pure'' lurcher!!??!?! but as said before a collie x type and I want the lurcher, so both together MIGHT produce the best option! Crazy - I know.
AND... why is it that Dorset (well North Dorset really) seems miles away from any homing sites? So many times I've been told that Iam too far away for home checks, not within the re-homing 'boundries' and if it is ok, I have to travel miles to go and see a potential keepeer!?!
Surely there is some lovely bitch just round the corner.....


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (20 June 2010)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			i woudnt pay much (£50 tops) for  lurcher. (mongrel) but i have tried to get a rescue (£170) have reservered 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but sadly i do not fit the bill! a nice rural home soneone here 24/7 but i do not have a fenced garden????????????????????????????? WTF? so i will have to buy my dog encouraging puppy farming and indescriminate breeding! the rescues are singing from the wong hymm sheet!
		
Click to expand...

Sighthounds, lurchers, longdogs etc etc have a tendency to chase Hence why a fenced garden is a must, unless of course you're happy with your dogs taking off after something, roaming the countryside/streets making a bloody nuisance of themselves & giving the anti-loose dog brigade even more ammo to have a pop at dog owners. If you didn't realise  that, then praise be the rescues rejected you!


----------



## GinnieRedwings (20 June 2010)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			i have tried to get a rescue (£170) have reservered 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but sadly i do not fit the bill! a nice rural home soneone here 24/7 but i do not have a fenced garden????????????????????????????? WTF? so i will have to buy my dog encouraging puppy farming and indescriminate breeding! the rescues are singing from the wong hymm sheet!
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh, another one of my soap box issues. I tried to get a rescue dog both from the Blue Cross and the RSPCA, a little over 12 years ago, and as I was not a home owner/too young/was in between uni and getting a job, they all turned me down I did think at the time that unless you were a retired home owner with a large well fenced garden and the sort of energy that most pensioners have confused: ) to go out for 2 10 mile hikes each day then you couldnt get a dog from the rescue!!! How stupid!!! Are dogs REALLY better off in rescue kennels long term, than in a home that might be a little less than perfect?

So I went to a less picky boarding kennels that also doubled up as the local rural pound. For £60, I got Lucy and my first introduction to lurchers (in at the deep end!). She was 6 months old and had been given up by the elderly couple who had got her as a puppy but couldnt cope with her bouncyness  and as it turned out, probably also couldnt cope with her chasing things, selective hearing issues, stealing food, blatant lack of toilet manners, chewing everything in sight when left alone more than 5 minutes We got over most of these things fairly quickly and I got her a slightly older friend (from the same place) when I started work and they were fine staying at home whilst I was out.

Lucy was my saving grace in lots of ways and she has made me a lurcher-lover. She is cunning and too clever for her own good. She is also neurotic as hell but she is the best friend Ive ever had. She goes off wandering when I do the horses and comes back when its time to go. I love her to bits.

She is also NOT your typical lurcher We think she is Greyhound x German Shepherd



















Sorry for diverting widely from the OPs point. Even though Lucy is on the wide side for a lurcher and I got her when she was older than these pups in the pics, she was finer and had proportionally longer legs than those  Id also question the parentage on the dads side!


----------



## Bosworth (20 June 2010)

I have lurchers - mine have never roamed making a 'bloody nuisance of themselves' In fact the most bloody irritating dog that roamed loose was a randy labrador - pedigree - who raped his way round the village - solved that one - I took him took him to a vets said he was mine and had him neutered. Then released him back on to the streets. He had raped my lurcher bitch - by smashing through a glass door when she was having her first season and i had to have her neutered and aborted at the same time. He did something similar to my friends young pointer - he went through their cat flap destroying their door in the meantime. Her bitch died as a result - she got a serious infection from the neutering and died. So don't try and preach that lurchers and sighthounds are roaming. I do not have a six foot fence her - I have 32 acres and my dogs are allowed all around. They never leave the property. My puppy was trained from the first to know where her boundaries are and she does. I have found more sane lurcher owners than I have pedigree owners, I have never come across lurcher owners whose dogs roam around terrorising others and the lurchers I know of are neutered.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (20 June 2010)

blazingsaddles said:



			Sighthounds, lurchers, longdogs etc etc have a tendency to chase Hence why a fenced garden is a must, unless of course you're happy with your dogs taking off after something, roaming the countryside/streets making a bloody nuisance of themselves & giving the anti-loose dog brigade even more ammo to have a pop at dog owners. If you didn't realise  that, then praise be the rescues rejected you!
		
Click to expand...

My lurcher never "roams" - She wanders around the farm, but never leaves the perimeter. In fact, I could probably draw a circle around me ( about 100mtrs or so) and Lucy would always be within that. The loose dogs around where I live are terriers & collies that don't get enough exercise. Roaming dogs - of whatever breed - are dogs that don't get exercised enough. 12 years down the line, Lucy has had a great life with someone that according to some rescues wasn't fit to have a rescue dog - Shame for the Blue Cross dog that didn't even get given that chance! Lucky for Lucy (and Max, who we saddly lost a couple of months ago aged 13).


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (20 June 2010)

Bosworth said:



			I have lurchers - mine have never roamed making a 'bloody nuisance of themselves' In fact the most bloody irritating dog that roamed loose was a randy labrador - pedigree - who raped his way round the village - solved that one - I took him took him to a vets said he was mine and had him neutered. Then released him back on to the streets. He had raped my lurcher bitch - by smashing through a glass door when she was having her first season and i had to have her neutered and aborted at the same time. He did something similar to my friends young pointer - he went through their cat flap destroying their door in the meantime. Her bitch died as a result - she got a serious infection from the neutering and died. So don't try and preach that lurchers and sighthounds are roaming. I do not have a six foot fence her - I have 32 acres and my dogs are allowed all around. They never leave the property. My puppy was trained from the first to know where her boundaries are and she does. I have found more sane lurcher owners than I have pedigree owners,* I have never come across lurcher owners whose dogs roam around terrorising others and the lurchers I know of are neutered.*

Click to expand...



Thats because us lurcher owners are paragons of virtue Although, our saneness could be debated!

If I had 32 acres, my lot would roam quite happily around it for sure, but for the average joe with a garden fencing is a must.


----------



## Maesfen (20 June 2010)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			i woudnt pay much (£50 tops) for  lurcher. (mongrel) but i have tried to get a rescue (£170) have reservered 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but sadly i do not fit the bill! a nice rural home soneone here 24/7 but i do not have a fenced garden????????????????????????????? WTF? so i will have to buy my dog encouraging puppy farming and indescriminate breeding! the rescues are singing from the wong hymm sheet!
		
Click to expand...

I can't think of anything more irresponsible than having an unfenced garden if you have any type of dog especially if you live in a built up area or have neighbours as it is anti social and an invitation for the dogs to go visiting all and sundry in 'their area'.  I like to know my dogs are safe, if we didn't have a fenced garden, while I know they wouldn't roam too far, that would be too far in terms of the neighbours.  I don't want their dogs on my property the same way they wouldn't want mine; it's called being responsible to both the dogs and the neighbours let alone my peace of mind.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (20 June 2010)

Bosworth, whoa there!, just reread your post with more concentration.  I am not preaching re roaming lurchers or in any way suggesting the lurcher owners allow their dogs to roam loose, just highlighting the fact that most lurchers etc will chase small furries.  I know of several dogs with sighthound breeding that have escaped from their homes and gone on to be hit by a car or kill a neighbours cat.  Its all very well to have the luxury of land to exercise your dogs in, but for me if I didn't have a six foot perimeter fence surrounding my modest garden my lot would be out terrorising the neighbourhood. Not because they won't recall or because they don't get exercised, but because they are hounds!  Now thats preaching.


----------



## Bosworth (20 June 2010)

but Blazingsaddles - thats not because they are lurchers or mongrels - its because they are dogs - and many dogs like to chase - pedigree or not and their owners are irresponsible. Hot on the wanted list in this area are a black lab and a collie - because they are roaming on the moors and killing lambs. My brother in law's ****su chases sheep, it cannot be let loose. My lurchers come with me when i ride on the moors - they run loose, but woe betide them if they even look at a sheep. And they know it. I can call them off rabbits and deer, beacuse they have been trained from day 1 that when I say come they come. They live in perfect harmony with the cat because again from day 1 have not allowed them otherwise. Yet the horrid little pedigree lapdog ****su who never leaves the owners feet will chase sheep and kill lambs and totally ignore the owners. 

It is not down to the type of dog, it is down to the conditioning and the training, and their appropriateness of their surroundings.


----------



## CAYLA (20 June 2010)

I see what blazingsaddles is saying, if you are familiar with a certain type of dog/breed then the rescue may favour you if you have 32 acres and no fence and place faith that the dog will not escape, but if you are not used to the breed and you take home a lurcher that may well love nothing more than to go on a hunting spree by ones self, "and yes we have had plenty of lurchers handed in for this reason" I have one myself, now trained, but if she was running loose in the hands of the lady who had her (one stage she was, and ran off with a j.r.t in her mouth), then there would not have been many dogs left alive or furries (this is why she will remain with me)
I can slso confirm, terrier are also little shiesters for escaping and can jump a stupid height, so yes certainly not just lurchers, but some lurchers really do lack brain power and are certainly more likely to be hit by a car or stolen from a local scroat (which is always my MAIN worry, when I think of a certain type of dog escaping.
The reason we ask for a secure fenced garden is because if a dog will escape it will be in the first few weeks when they are unsettled and anxious of a new environmet, so to secure them until their confidence has come and they have bonded with an owner, then is it to much for us "who have cared for this dog for X amount of time, and obs have concern for it's well being" to ask for a secure garden, I for one dont lord over working times and proof of morgage payments, I dont give a monkeys what age the kids are, as long as the kid is not a badly behaved brat and the parent is responsible and has control of the kid during the home visit, and im confident said dog has a sound temperament, or ask what age a person is but I do ask for a secure garden, I cannot see the issues with fencing a small part of land off, all 3 million acres do not have to be fenced. (not aimed at anyone there) 
There is alot of rescue bashing and yes I agree with you, when I see the conditions you state, they are ridiculous, but for some conditions there are reasons for this, and as I have stated before I ain't giving no dog to no moron to stop them buying one, I have cared for and spent alot of time with said dog to give it to anyone, I do have condtions, im sure you would if you where leaving your own dog in someone elses care, even for a short while.
I have rehomed a dog to Gazey and starbucks from here, if that does not tell you im strict with rehoming...well

Ruthandmeg, your post is turning into a Mahussiveeee, off the topic one


----------



## FestiveSpirit (20 June 2010)

RuthandMeg - dont go to Cayla for a dog, you end up with one like this 













But only if you badger her endlessly for about 4 months until she finally gives in and lets you have Amy


----------



## RuthnMeg (20 June 2010)

CAYLA said:



			Ruthandmeg, your post is turning into a Mahussiveeee, off the topic one

Click to expand...

I've just got in, and am trying to catch up with all this... ummm, taking a tad longer than I had ever thought!!

SO, without advertising can SOMEONE please help me in locating (but not miles away from SP7) a lovely lurcher type hopefully with something collie in it ((keeping OH happy here)). I can't wait for the right doggy to come home and be added to our family!!
PLEASE - anyone?!?


----------



## RuthnMeg (20 June 2010)

ps... just to remind you what my current 'lurcher' looks like ...












Yep, her mum is a KC Black lab, her dad a KC fawn Whippet = Whipadore!!


----------



## CAYLA (20 June 2010)

Go have a scout on lurcher link, and ask for help re arranging a home check, look at this little sweety, and have a look in the lurcher link hounds and other homeless hounds

http://www.lurcher.org/llink/forum/viewtopic.php?t=58466&sid=e6f4467b357f7ca5e953fa813acfe34c


----------



## CAYLA (20 June 2010)

Another
http://www.lurcher.org/llink/forum/viewtopic.php?t=58602&sid=e6f4467b357f7ca5e953fa813acfe34c


----------



## Foxyfilly (21 June 2010)

Bull x lurchers are not bad dogs, most are very people orientated and friendly
to other dogs. They also make excellent family pets.

Its the saluki x's that are pains in the backside, I know from experience


----------



## Vizslak (21 June 2010)

No one said bull x's were bad, just saying thats what they look like and its not what they have been described as!


----------



## EAST KENT (21 June 2010)

My advice would be to buy a copy of The Countryman`s Weekly,and look through the adddies.A well bred and reared lurcher would be two to three hundred pounds,some of these breeders are real enthusiasts and very knowledgable;try and ensure it has had it`s first vax and reared on raw food..it makes a far superior puppy.Once you have got the puppy it is essential to get it NDTR tattooed in it`s ear.Dog thieves can easily remove microchips,and a nice lurcher is worthy of stealing to some fraternities.Actually I thought the ones in your piccies were nice and well reared ,but me I prefer a rough coated Norfolk type.


----------

